# Purple Puppy!



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I was in Petsmart today, and was looking at the adoption puppies and one was dyed purple! Haha. One of the volunteers is a groomer and I guess she decided to dye the pup for am Irish Festival that they attended. Haha. The pup was definitely getting a ton of attention for that.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Was it a poodle or other normally white colored foo-foo dog, like a shiz-tsu or maltese? They seem to be the ones dyed the most. Anything for attention, I guess. My Maddie would be totally embarrassed if I ever did that to her! :rofl:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah it was a maltese mix I think. It was funny though cut it was a male dog named Paco. Haha.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Goodness one would think it would be died green. Who knew :wacko:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Herzo said:


> Goodness one would think it would be died green. Who knew :wacko:


Well apparently at that event it has a green mohawk. Haha. I think it was a mixture of St. Patrick's Day and Mardi Gras.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Man, *I* would be embarrassed if I did that to Seamus!



Georgiapeach said:


> My Maddie would be totally embarrassed if I ever did that to her! :rofl:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Haha. Yeah I don't know if I'd ever dye any of my dogs. Haha.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I tell people if they ever see my poodles in a foo foo cut, to go to my funeral cause I'll be dead!




Georgiapeach said:


> Was it a poodle or other normally white colored foo-foo dog, like a shiz-tsu or maltese? They seem to be the ones dyed the most. Anything for attention, I guess. My Maddie would be totally embarrassed if I ever did that to her! :rofl:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

StdPooDad said:


> I tell people if they ever see my poodles in a foo foo cut, to go to my funeral cause I'll be dead!


Hahaha. That's so funny!


----------

